# awning material delaminating



## lnovander (Apr 29, 2011)

Does any know of a way to repair awning material separation? I've searched the internet and can't find anything. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

don't know exactly what you've got going on but i'd try to sew it then up something like this over it:RV Awning Repair

i think it's some kind of PVC so PVC glue or someing similar (like super glue) might work.

post a picture and it might help:10220:


----------

